# Leopard coming right to me



## Bryan Pereira (Dec 6, 2019)

Nikon D850, 210mm iso 200 5.6 1/1250
Got close enough to use a shot lens for this one!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 6, 2019)

Holy...!!! Awesome! You've captured the essence of a hunter.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Here, kitty kitty!


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 6, 2019)

Fantastic shot, I agree with Dean, I feel like I'm being stalked.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 6, 2019)

Rare kitty. Would snuggle. 15 out of ten.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 6, 2019)

Wow awesome photo


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 6, 2019)

Great shot..........


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2019)

May have been stalking you.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2019)

Good shot! Almost too tightly framed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2019)

... next time try a 21mm lens !!!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello kitty!


----------



## PJM (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah, awesome shot.  I'd have definitely needed my VR for that one!


----------



## goooner (Dec 6, 2019)

Excellent, the old boy has been in a few fights it seems.


----------



## weepete (Dec 7, 2019)

That's superb!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice shot! It looks like he may have caught a lion claw across the nose.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 7, 2019)

Great photo!


PJM said:


> Yeah, awesome shot.  I'd have definitely needed my VR for that one!


No doubt, and probably weather-sealing, too.


----------



## pez (Dec 15, 2019)

Awesome!


----------

